# U.S. Citizen Married to a Dual Citizen - Interviewing for Job in Canada



## RayCGA (May 17, 2012)

I am a U.S. citizen, living in the U.S. with my wife who is a dual citizen (Canada and the U.S.). I am interviewing for a job in Canada with a U.S. based company. The job must be based in the Toronto area. We both are willing to move to the Toronto area, in fact, I am very excited about the opportunity. 

What I can't seem to get a clear answer on from any of the immigration websites is: what is the fastest and best route for me to be able to move and work in Canada. Since my wife is a dual citizen, can she sponsor me into Canada for my permanent residence status and then I could get a work permit? Can I just apply for a work permit even though the job is permanent, apply for my permanent residence status and then hopefully get my permanent residence status before the work permit expires? 

Does anyone have experience with the letter from HRSDC that a hiring company must get to allow a foreign worker to be hired? How difficult is it to get and how long does it take? 

If I am fortunate enough to be offered the job, I would need to start right away. It is a sales representative job. 

Any help that anyone can provide who has experience with this would be GREATLY appreciated! 

Thank you in advance,
Ray


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RayCGA said:


> I am a U.S. citizen, living in the U.S. with my wife who is a dual citizen (Canada and the U.S.). I am interviewing for a job in Canada with a U.S. based company. The job must be based in the Toronto area. We both are willing to move to the Toronto area, in fact, I am very excited about the opportunity.
> 
> What I can't seem to get a clear answer on from any of the immigration websites is: what is the fastest and best route for me to be able to move and work in Canada. Since my wife is a dual citizen, can she sponsor me into Canada for my permanent residence status and then I could get a work permit? Can I just apply for a work permit even though the job is permanent, apply for my permanent residence status and then hopefully get my permanent residence status before the work permit expires?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site. As a Canadian citizen your wife may sponsor you for Canadian residency. You should read Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
Once sponsored you should get a Spousal Open Work Permit (SOWP).
This is probably the fastest way into Canada for you. Your application for Permanent Status could follow at your leisure.
Good Luck.


----------



## RayCGA (May 17, 2012)

*Thank You*



RayCGA said:


> I am a U.S. citizen, living in the U.S. with my wife who is a dual citizen (Canada and the U.S.). I am interviewing for a job in Canada with a U.S. based company. The job must be based in the Toronto area. We both are willing to move to the Toronto area, in fact, I am very excited about the opportunity.
> 
> What I can't seem to get a clear answer on from any of the immigration websites is: what is the fastest and best route for me to be able to move and work in Canada. Since my wife is a dual citizen, can she sponsor me into Canada for my permanent residence status and then I could get a work permit? Can I just apply for a work permit even though the job is permanent, apply for my permanent residence status and then hopefully get my permanent residence status before the work permit expires?
> 
> ...



Thank you Auld Yin for the quick reply. I have researched some of what you suggested. It looks like that takes a year or so for all that to be approved. I don't have that kind of time. If I am offered the job in Toronto, I would need to start within the next 4-6 weeks. Is that impossible based on the information I provided you? Is there any other possible way to work and live in Canada within that time period? 

Thanks so much for your help. 
Ray


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RayCGA said:


> Thank you Auld Yin for the quick reply. I have researched some of what you suggested. It looks like that takes a year or so for all that to be approved. I don't have that kind of time. If I am offered the job in Toronto, I would need to start within the next 4-6 weeks. Is that impossible based on the information I provided you? Is there any other possible way to work and live in Canada within that time period?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Ray


I'm afraid the answer is no, as far as I know.


----------

